# Optimale Temperatur für CPU+GPU | Lüftereinstellung?



## delobre (9. November 2016)

*Optimale Temperatur für CPU+GPU | Lüftereinstellung?*

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich mit diesem Thema hier richtig bin. Ansonsten einfach verschieben ^^

Zur Frage:
Ich habe mir vor knapp einem Jahr ein PC zusammengebaut (Hardware unten). Dabei habe ich (leider) etwas an der CPU Kühlung gespart. Meine CPU ist im Idle Betrieb auf etwa 48° und die Grafikkarte bei 55°. Wenn ich nun etwas Browse bzw. ein Video anschaue, steigt es die Grafikkarte auf 65° (CPU bei 50-53°) an. Bei Vollast hatte ich bis jetzt eine maximale CPU Temperatur von 60° und GPU 71°. Ich habe gelesen, dass das im "normalen" Bereich ist, aber was halt besser gekühlt wird, hält auch länger ^^ 
Meine Frage: Geht die Temperatur in Ordnung, oder soll ich sie mit der Asus AI Suite automatisch (oder manuell) optimieren? 
Ich habe im Gehäuse vorne 2 lüfter, davon nur einer direkt am Mainboard angeschlossen (habe leider nur 2 Gehäuse Lüfter Anschlüsse und 1 für die CPU). Der andere hängt am Netzteil. Der hintere ist ebenfalls am Mainboard.
Mein CPU Kühler saugt ungünstigerweise die Luft der darunterliegenden GPU auf :/

Was mir übrigens aufgefallen ist: Die GPU Lüfter laufen fast nie, ist das normal?


relevante Hardware:
Gehäuse: Be quiet Base 800 
Lüfter: 1x 120mm, 2x 140mm (alle be quiet)
Grafikkarte: Asus GTX 970 Strix OC Edition (manuell nicht übertaktet)
CPU: Intel Xeon E3 1231v3
CPU Lüfter: Arctic Freezer  7 Pro (ich weiß, eigentlich seeeehr schlechte Wahl ^^ )


----------



## evilgrin68 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Optimale Temperatur für CPU+GPU | Lüftereinstellung?*

Deine GraKa hat eine Lüfterabschaltung und schaltet diese erst an wenn eine bestimmte Temperatur erreicht wird. Also vollkommen in Ordnung.

Den CPU Kühler einfach horizontal Montieren... Dann besteht das Problem doch nicht.

Deine Temperaturen befinden sich aber absolut im grünen Bereich.


----------



## delobre (9. November 2016)

*AW: Optimale Temperatur für CPU+GPU | Lüftereinstellung?*

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt ^^


----------

